# How long before checking and cutting into lumber.



## Bwood (Nov 28, 2011)

My uncle has a lot of walnut logs. What is the general turn around time to have it cut into lumber in the winter before it starts checking? This is in Missouri.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

a long time if you spray water on them

or http://www.woodweb.com/forum_fdse_files/sawdry/706815.html


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Walnut is forgiving if you seal the ends and sprinkle them they will be good for a while. I have walnut logs that havent been sealed or sprinkled and they have only a small amount of checking. My winter up here in WI is much different than where you are. I would seal them asap that far south.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Woodworking Talk

Check out my website treecyclehardwoods.com for your next lumber purchase.


----------



## Bwood (Nov 28, 2011)

Is there more checking faster in the summer or winter?


----------



## Bwood (Nov 28, 2011)

By the way mics thanks for the link!


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Hot dry weather will speed up the checking process.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Woodworking Talk

Check out my website treecyclehardwoods.com for your next lumber purchase.


----------

